

Ask HN: How would we know if the tech bubble "popped"? - baran

Since the money is tied up in private equity, we don't have the transparency that the public markets provide.  So, how would someone outside of VC know if the bubble "popped"?
======
jtregunna
News will get around if there's no money to be had for future projects. That
said, don't focus on the bubble, focus on your ideas. Distractions kill.

